# Can Coconut Milk Be Frozen?



## GB (Apr 13, 2005)

I have some leftover coconut milk. Can I put it is the freezer for future use?


----------



## middie (Apr 13, 2005)

yes gb you can. matter of fact i remember people posting how they put it in ice cube trays to freeze and use what they need later.


----------



## GB (Apr 13, 2005)

Awesome. Thanks Middie! That was the answer I was hoping for


----------



## middie (Apr 13, 2005)

you're welcome gb


----------



## jennyema (Apr 14, 2005)

Make sure it's really shook up well before freezing it, though


----------

